# Anyone wanna help me out with some winisd plots...



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

for this sub in a small room with about 300 watts going to it? Enclosure would have to be built shallow and tall. Port will most likely be a 3" aeroport.
http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/295-460s.pdf
TIA!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Chris, what do you mean when you say "shallow and tall"?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I don't have WINISD but I have unibox.....want me to run the numbers through that? What exactly are you wanting....just enclosure specs?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Chris, what do you mean when you say "shallow and tall"?


Box shallow as possible with sub firing forward and port out top. Guess it could be up to 15" wide but would have to make up the rest with height. I'd downfire but there's too much stuff in here that would be rattled and need to have respect for the others in this house so it will just be used to anchor the lower end like the sub in my truck.

Unibox will be fine. I appreciate it Steven.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Chris, I just loaded all the numbers in and set the port to a 3" diameter. I tuned for flattest response down to about 20hz. It comes out pretty smooth.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Steven. See the curve but print's too small to see. What's the port length and box size?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Click the tab on the top of the picture and then use the magnify function to enlarge it. It should be plenty big enough.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Here's a direct link.... http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b75/ItalynStylion/One%20Timers/Dayton.jpg


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks like the design with a qtc of .707 would be best for the space available. With everything being in metric is it liters/25.4 giving me a little over a cube net? And heavy fill? I'm a little rusty so bear with me:blush:


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Double


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

On a 3 inch port the vent velocity or port noise is crazy. The port would have to be over 30 inches and still noisy in a 1.5 cub box. Everything I have played with put the vent velocity off the charts. 

A 1 cube 4th order bandpass with a 3x17 port has decent vv

1 cube sealed has an f3 of 48

The HO 10 ported looks to be a task to stop the port noise at any volume


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

On Unibox, click the "Vented" tab at the bottom so you can see the vent speed vs frequency to see if it is excessive. There will also be a graph that shows the excursion using the power value that was entered with the driver parameters - gives an idea of power handling.

- Brad


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I ran it in WinISD Pro.

1.5 cubic feet tuned to 25 hertz using a 2"X10" rectangular port 53.5" long. It keeps the port velocity down to a reasonable speed and size in a tall box. The size keeps the woofer from over excursion until 21.5 hertz with the 300 watt signal. Going with a bigger box and the woofer starts to really move and you will clank. The frequency curve is flat from 100-39. Down 2db at 30 hertz.

You can go with a smaller port with a bit of port noise gain. Mostly on the 30 and down range. I try to stay in the 12-16 square in of area per cubic foot of box volume. But because this is a home theater sub you CAN go smaller to reduce the port size but I think the benefits of the larger port outweigh the negatives. 

I use rectangular ports because I have found it easier to "bend them" internally and to calculate them in the overall size.


----------

